# Anyone Played with Posterboard?



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

This seemed like the best spot to toss a question. I am faced with an option of building a small shop and work part time building.

I built paper models as a kid, they were fun. I'm looking for the best way to cut long sheets of posterboard. It seems like a metal ruler clamped to the stock and a bunch of #11 blades set in a comfortable handle is the way to go. low cost and practical.

I would love to hear from others on their success and failures in building a shop.. Thank you.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Those #11 will get dull in a hurry. A Shear would serve you better, finding one might be the chore.... 

This shop; 1:1 or a model? 

Indoor RR? 

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The picture frame guys have a neat blade holder designed to run down a metal straight edge for making mats. Try snooping around Michaels Crafts or similar.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent

As Pete stated above, it sounds like mat cutting tools would possibly fit your needs. However, as to just which ones good question. The following link to Blick art materials and the line of Fletcher & logan brand tools may provide some guidance. Scroll down toward the bottom of the page for videos demonstrating various tools doing their jobs. One thing to be forewarned about they are expensive.









Blick: Fletcher & Logan mat cutting tools[/b]


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had very good luck just using a box knife with the blade exposed just slightly longer than the thickness of the board. 
Chris


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I use my mat cutters to get the straightest edge possible. I only use a blade/bladeholder freehand for funky compound curves..


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

thanks for the link, that is exactly what I was looking for. I don't see myself needing something bigger than the 30" board.


----------

